# Black Rapid & Sun Sniper strap question



## gl600 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey,
I'm looking to get a camera strap/sling.
I've narrowed it down to either a Black Rapid strap or a Sun Sniper.
I'm looking at both their sites and it seems like you not only have to buy the strap but you also have to buy a metal piece that connects the strap and a metal piece that connects to your camera which then connect to eachother. In other words you have to buy 2 extra pieces.
Black Rapid:
ConnectR-2 » BlackRapid.com
Sun Snipe:
https://shop.sun-sniper.com/index.php/cat/c34_SUN-SNIPER-Accessories.html

My question is: if you have either one of these... is that what you had to do? And even if you don't have one, but have looked at the websites... is that what it seems like to you too?

Thanks!


----------



## Eco (Dec 15, 2009)

I bought a RS-5 a month or two ago and it came with the part that attaches to the camera.  You can buy extra ones if you want.

Be sure to watch there video about lubing the thing up before you attach it to your camera.......if not it can come loose!  Also, their forum has a bunch of info about their products as well.


----------



## cfusionpm (Dec 15, 2009)

I bought the RS-4 from B&H and it came with everything needed.  It is a fantastic strap and I have it on my camera at all times that it's off a tripod.  The only downside is that it's a bit awkward to hold when shooting vertically with a grip.


----------



## gl600 (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool, thanks... I'm just gonna order from Amazon.


----------



## gl600 (Dec 16, 2009)

In the end I think that I'll get the Black Rapid strap because it has storage space built into the strap.


----------



## Eco (Dec 16, 2009)

gl600 said:


> In the end I think that I'll get the Black Rapid strap because it has storage space built into the strap.



Get the RS-5 if you want to store all sorts of stuff.  I keep this stuff in mine:

extra battery

blower & cleaning stuff

4 extra sd cards

cell phone

and I still have room!  

At some point I'll load my video review on youtube and post it here.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 16, 2009)

I just can't get myself to trust the Black Rapid stuff... seems as though they can't get that connect-r piece or whatever they called it to hold.


----------



## Eco (Dec 16, 2009)

PhotoXopher said:


> I just can't get myself to trust the Black Rapid stuff... seems as though they can't get that connect-r piece or whatever they called it to hold.



I found that by tightening it so the washer has a slight bubble shape it never comes loose.  Sometimes I'll leave mine attached for days without an issue.  

Note, I've only owned mine for a month or two so I would source feedback from someone who has used one for months or years if they have been around for that long.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 16, 2009)

It's not that part, but the actual swivel piece that comes undone. On some of them, even some of the new improved ones, it's a bolt and the head can unscrew leaving your strap for the dust.


----------



## BAmereihn (Dec 16, 2009)

i really like the black rapid sling/strap....i want one


----------



## Eco (Dec 16, 2009)

PhotoXopher said:


> It's not that part, but the actual swivel piece that comes undone. On some of them, even some of the new improved ones, it's a bolt and the head can unscrew leaving your strap for the dust.




Now you have me concerned!  I dangle $2500 worth of stuff off of mine almost everyday.....

I'm assuming you are talking about the swivel thing above the d-ring type of thing that attaches to the thing that attaches to the camera.  If so, is the little head thing snapping off?

Do you have a link to a thread or site where someone has a post about a failure with this part of the system?  While I am a member at their forum I don't recall it being mentioned over there and since they never moderate or even actively respond on the forum I think I would of noticed complaints there.


----------

